# You tube app



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anyone else have severe buffering issues with the You Tube app?(specifically on CM) When I try to watch a video it stops and buffers for a good while. Sometimes every 5-10 seconds and sometimes it will go 30-60 seconds but rarely any longer. Even if I pause it and let it load ad much as it can it still inevitably catches up and starts buffering. I recently had to go down to a 3MB/s connection from a 12MB/s but I had the same problem with both connections for a while now. It seems to be worse on WiFi because sometimes when I'm out and can get 4G it works pretty well. Just wondering if anyone else runs into these issues or has a fix. Thanks as always.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea i have the same issue too. Cant view hd vids always have to go standard just to view

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

Same on liquidsmooth 2.2+, slimbean. Also while wire tethering onto my PC, some youtube vdos (not all) has buffering issues.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Youtube has buffering issues period. It's not just some Android app problem.


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not sure about that. I kept looking around last night and saw a suggestion to try the mobile You Tube site on Chrome and it has been working perfectly. Granted its only been one day but in that one day it has worked better than it has in the past year using the app.

The app would still be more convenient but at least I can watch something with Chrome without wanting to punch stuff. (If today hasn't just been an impressive all day fluke.)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

JBO1018 said:


> I'm not sure about that.


I use Youtube on my PC 99% of the time and it always has a lot of sporadic buffering problems on some days and others it's fine. Also varies by the video (and likely server the video is hosted on).


----------

